# Police



## ldhxvs (Aug 18, 2016)

If I had a pound for every police officer I saw breaking the speed limit unlawfully, illegal parking or on their mobile phones while driving I would be a very rich man.

Why do the police think themselves above the law, and why can they quite literally get away with murder??!?!?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Because they are better trained than us. End off. Fact. :wink:

My mate was given a 'lesson' on how to drive his Volvo (can't remember but a quick estate R something) around Goodwood by a Police Instructor when the Police used Volvos (before the BMW era) and it went a bit like this...

Policeman get's into driving seat of my mates car, my mate sits in front passenger seat
Few words spoken (along the lines of 'look and learn my son')
They set off
First corner
Car goes off road and crashes into tyres :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif]

But as we know they are always right (bit like wifey) 8)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, cops are always right....

Was stopped by a cop in a bus lane in South London a while back, whilst on my motorbike, and it wasn't a red route bus lane that motorbikes are allowed In.

Let him give me the lecture and sat there quietly. Asked him if he was giving me a ticket, he said yes, then I asked him the time.

"6:45 in the morning" says he.

"Are you sure" says I, then suggested he learn to read and look at the bus lane sign "hours of operation 07:00 - 10:00"

Told him I wasn't going to report him for wasting my time, dropped the clutch and rode off... :lol:


----------



## RocketRoss (Oct 18, 2016)

keeping it real yeah?


----------



## RocketRoss (Oct 18, 2016)

ooops wrong topic


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

The flashing blue light makes them think they are Louis Hamilton.... That Volvo didn't catch me on two wheels


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Turns out there is no requirement for blues and twos when speeding. They are exempt from the speed-limit when on police business. Heck, it doesn't even have to be a policeman driving.

I'm not sure what else they're exempt from, but I've seen them using phones on the move too (although at least not texting).


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

There's no excuse for them to be using a mobile phone when driving. As for speed limits, they have to stick to them just like us when on their daily business, so no reason to be bombing around either. And as far as I know for blues n twos calls the local panda type cars/officers can go 15-20mph over the speed limit. Traffic officers prob more as they're advanced driver trained.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think that's just as a matter of policy though, not law. Legally, they are exempt from speed restrictions.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This freedom of information request and answer may be of interest about passing through red lights but also applies to breaking speed limits.:

https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/ ... gh_red_lig

This may be if interest too:

http://www.bluelightaware.org.uk/?p=239

Oh, and post office vans are classed as bullion vehicles and are exempt from parking laws, so I read but the old law that exempted them as royal vehicles from being stopped e.g. by red lights was superseded by the RTA.


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Just a point, there is no requirement for police to use blue lights or sirens when responding to a call and breaking speed limit, red lights etc. Legislation just refers to using the vehicle for police purposes. Lights and sirens for police, fire are just there as a warning to other road users to be used at the drivers discretion.

Emergency services tend to get loads of complaints about using sirens unnecessarily and causing noise pollution. Dammed if they do and damned if they don't. Again it's down to the drivers professional judgement.

Using mobile phones whilst driving however covers all road users......


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

My daughter dropped her mobile phone when an ambulance started up its siren just as it went past her. It wrecked the screen :?


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

ldhxvs said:


> If I had a pound for every police officer I saw breaking the speed limit unlawfully, illegal parking or on their mobile phones while driving I would be a very rich man.
> 
> Why do the police think themselves above the law, and why can they quite literally get away with murder??!?!?


They are not actually braking the law, police officers whislt in uniform driving marked cars are exempt from speed limits, parking regulations and using "handheld devices" (radios, mobile phones, etc) there is of course operational reasons (excuses) for being able to be exempt from all of those, hence they are! Not to say sometimes they may drive fast when they don't need to or park on yellow lines to grab a coffee or something! 

A friend of mine when doing thier blue light training was told on the first day by the instructor when they were on a motorway doing 70 mph "Why are you going 70mph? Your driving a f**king police car, speed up!"


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

doctor_b said:


> They are not actually braking the law, police officers whilst in uniform driving marked cars are exempt from speed limits, parking regulations and using "handheld devices" (radios, mobile phones, etc) there is of course operational reasons (excuses) for being able to be exempt from all of those, hence they are! Not to say sometimes they may drive fast when they don't need to or park on yellow lines to grab a coffee or something!
> 
> A friend of mine when doing their blue light training was told on the first day by the instructor when they were on a motorway doing 70 mph "Why are you going 70mph? Your driving a f**king police car, speed up!"


They can only speed, park on double yellows, etc when NECESSARY ON POLICE BUSINESS, not while between jobs, even if on duty.

Their "phones" are two way radios, so exempt from the phone rules. We can all use two way radios, such as CB radios/walkie talkies while driving, providing its not causing us to be driving without due care and attention.

Its actually better they don't drive at the speed limit on motorways in marked cars, as it just causes the traffic to back up behind them, as no-one will "speed" past them, to get past.


----------



## doctor_b (Jun 10, 2017)

spike said:


> Its actually better they don't drive at the speed limit on motorways in marked cars, as it just causes the traffic to back up behind them, as no-one will "speed" past them, to get past.


Always a joy to see MOD Police on motorways they always drive at the speed limit and most people stick behind them because they can't tell the difference, but because they don't do traffic you can overtake them and leave other motorists to wonder why they don't pull you over


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Having plod in the family on motorway patrol i can tell you for sure....stick to the rules & drive in a safe manner & you wont have a problem. For the haters of police....just think about your views when u need plod to attend urgently & they are caught up with a knob driver who cannot obey the rules of the road


----------



## Scott2Hotty (Aug 31, 2017)

Gazzer said:


> Having plod in the family on motorway patrol i can tell you for sure....stick to the rules & drive in a safe manner & you wont have a problem. For the haters of police....just think about your views when u need plod to attend urgently & they are caught up with a knob driver who cannot obey the rules of the road


Amen.

And if you see police with their phone out (not while driving), its probally because they are trying to google maps a completely unknown address that they are getting sent to :lol: :lol:


----------

